# Wikipedia für Handys ?



## akrite (27. Juli 2006)

Moin,
gibt es eine Wikipedia für Handys ? Müßte doch mittlerweile machbar sein für die Symbian S60-Serie eine Wikipedia zu basteln !?

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## tobee (27. Juli 2006)

Schau dir mal den Artikel an.
Der hilft dir vllt. weiter.

Tobee


----------



## akrite (27. Juli 2006)

Danke, generell schon nicht schlecht, ich dachte dabei eher an etwas offliniges auf der RS-MMC fürs N70 - man will ja nicht dumm sterben. Im Grund würde es ja eine abgespeckte Version ohne Bilder und in der Breite reduzierte HTML-Version schon tun. Ne Idee ?

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## loetmann (1. August 2006)

Hallo,

kannst Du pdf lesen? -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Wikipedia-CD/Download
irgendwo gibt es auch eine PDA-Version für Handy weiß ich jetzt nicht.

ein Gruß


----------

